# Eastern Night Train inquiry.



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey,

Has anyone put a hand on one of these bikes? Impressions, thoughts on the 26'', good? bad? Is a reliable weight listed some where?

I want to pick one of these up for graduation, and want to use for urban, no DJ'ing really, thoughts on it anyone?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks to me like the bet of the year on completes.

I'd put down a pretty close guess that weight is around ~33-34lb for the 26". 

The wheelset on those is a killer deal (given you can prevent denting the mtx's) 14mm rear cassette/disc (where else can you find that on a complete?!), the wheel combo is super solid with nice tires too, comes with a lightweight pivotal seat/post combo, decent fork to do the job and already at 80mm, hydro brake is a little plus, even if you wanted to sell it and buy a mech, and best of all, geo. is very nice! 

honestly, if you can find one and get it to your door, you should have no problems. 

I think this is basically what BlackMRKT was looking to accomplish with their production completes, but being the slightly smaller company they are, they could not hit that price point with this solid of a parts spec. 
Kills All P bikes in geo. and beats the Pchromo in weight areas, wouldn't even consider an STP with this thing out now... Norco 416 is nice, but more expensive by a few hundo... this thing just hit with no other competitors.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I've ridden a 416 and I will say, they are so amazing. but, there is a much better frame than the eastern even comes close too. its called the tonic fab fall guy. sooo amazing. cost the price of the complete nightrain. but imho if you want to ride street, thats the way to go. 

I'd rather ride a tonic with a stupid 2001 rockshox judy than ride my P. or any bike any day. the fall guy is very BMX though, but the easiest thing to throw around, ever. I pulled off a 540 on the thing, something I thought impossible on my P.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

todd_freeride said:



> I've ridden a 416 and I will say, they are so amazing. but, there is a much better frame than the eastern even comes close too. its called the tonic fab fall guy. sooo amazing. cost the price of the complete nightrain. but imho if you want to ride street, thats the way to go.
> 
> I'd rather ride a tonic with a stupid 2001 rockshox judy than ride my P. or any bike any day. the fall guy is very BMX though, but the easiest thing to throw around, ever. I pulled off a 540 on the thing, something I thought impossible on my P.


haha, fall guy is in a whole 'nother league... 24 specific and hand fab'ed one at a time too... Tonic Fab is supposedly dropping the 26" Howie frame at the end of this season, but still... those frames are not in the same class as a budget Night train (still nicely made out of Reynolds 531 chromo), which was supposed to be put up to the big name brand showroom oem offerings... and what I was saying was that compared to those models (STP, P, GF Bggns, Chase, Norco, TBC ToP, etc.), it rules them for under $1k complete.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Satori, you seem to be comfirming what I've thought...I know that there are better bikes than an eastern but for the price imho it's tough to beat, besides I'm not all that "good" or whatever at MTB'ing or w/e but I do it to make myself happy, so for that I believe I'll be satisfied.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Epschoenly said:


> Satori, you seem to be comfirming what I've thought...I know that there are better bikes than an eastern but for the price imho it's tough to beat, besides I'm not all that "good" or whatever at MTB'ing or w/e but I do it to make myself happy, so for that I believe I'll be satisfied.


get the night train and take tons of pictures and give us a full ride report


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if this bike comes with a front brake, there isn't one pictured on the website but it lists one on the component list.


----------



## GPmoney (Apr 13, 2007)

No front brake on the Night Train. You can pre-order the Night Train at http://oldskoolcycles.com for only $900 with free shipping.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

FYI,
Just odered mone eastern from Jenson so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Epschoenly said:


> FYI,
> Just odered mone eastern from Jenson so we'll see how it goes.


you got ripped $100+... well, not really ripped, it's still a good deal, but oldschoolcyclesdotcom has them for $900 + free shipping.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Epschoenly said:


> FYI,
> Just odered mone eastern from Jenson so we'll see how it goes.


congrats, you MUST take pics when it gets to your place


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> you got ripped $100+... well, not really ripped, it's still a good deal, but oldschoolcyclesdotcom has them for $900 + free shipping.


Well, I wanted to get one that would ship earlier hopefully, and since I know that jenson is a reputable company, and I do have some history with them, and I honestly just don't trust most websites and things, plus it wasn't my moeny and my folks would rather order form a bigger company aswell.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Epschoenly said:


> Well, I wanted to get one that would ship earlier hopefully, and since I know that jenson is a reputable company, and I do have some history with them, and I honestly just don't trust most websites and things, plus it wasn't my moeny and my folks would rather order form a bigger company aswell.


yeah, no worries, congrats on a solid new rig. Let us know how it goes and how the build up works out. I'd really like to try one side by side with mine. 

oh yeah, did you go with black or burgundy? Either one looks smooth, but I think they would look so much cleaner without the stickers on the frame, fork, and rims!


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Agreed on the badging, I will see which I'll be able to get off, I went burgundy, the black seemed like it would be a little flat overall.

I'll holler at y'all about how it turns out etc.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

dang ur lucky! burgundy? or black. i think the burgundy is sickkk


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Yah burgundy, and yah, I agree I'm lucky, I even date the prom queen!


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Make sure you post pics and tell us how you like the NightTrain it looks flippin sweet. Congrats


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I'll do my best y'all, it may be a while, it's on B/O at Jenson.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

can someone post a black nite train up cant find pics


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Heh.. I don't know if there _are_ pics.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

jimage said:


> can someone post a black nite train up cant find pics


this is the best i could do lol just imagine it in black hah


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

haha I personally think it would look real nice in black


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

eh......eastern's black is just a plain gloss black kind of look....i personally think the red looks alot more original and kinda makes the bike "pop out" more...


----------



## Altrek (Apr 17, 2007)

what does the night train run for a price tag? I was looking at the xenia, but this has much nicer components.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I think its $900.00


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

like basically 1k i think


----------



## Altrek (Apr 17, 2007)

todd_freeride said:


> I think its $900.00


worth all $900?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Altrek said:


> worth all $900?


Hell yeah! Its a sick bike with a really good part list.

Only thing thats buggin me though is it just me or does the front end look REALLY raked out?


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Vinny A said:


> Hell yeah! Its a sick bike with a really good part list.
> 
> Only thing thats buggin me though is it just me or does the front end look REALLY raked out?


If you look on the Eastern26 website, you can get a side on view, and well no I don't think that it looks too raked out.


----------



## tenpercenter (Nov 20, 2005)

*You will not be dissapointed.*

I have had a Night train for a about a month now its the best DJ bike I've ever had.

The wheelset is sweet the geo is perfect. The tires are perfect. the seat and post are different. light I suppose but not what I'm used to. its held up so far though. the pedals are dope. the hayes nine will be upgraded at some point. maybe Code or the new XT. 
The grips were a little thin but now I'm just nit picking. 
It didnt come with a front brake so I put one on.

I havent weighed it so I cant help you there. the fork is a tank, I bet you could save 2 or more pounds right there.

Eastern tells me that they are sold out for a few months but I know JensonUSA has them in stock in black. (I work in purchasing at JensonUSA :thumbsup: )

I'll weight mine tomorrow and post it here. Maybe I can get a marketing guy to weigh one and post it on the Jenson site.

The most surprising thing about this bike has been the approval of the BMX groms at the skatepark. I've never had much acceptance riding the big bike at the park but this thing get the thumbs up from even the brakeless crowd. weird.

JensonUSA prices matches btw


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

tenpercenter said:


> I have had a Night train for a about a month now its the best DJ bike I've ever had.
> 
> The wheelset is sweet the geo is perfect. The tires are perfect. the seat and post are different. light I suppose but not what I'm used to. its held up so far though. the pedals are dope. the hayes nine will be upgraded at some point. maybe Code or the new XT.
> The grips were a little thin but now I'm just nit picking.
> ...


hey, great info man, thanks for chiming in.

you're looking at going for codes though!? :skep:


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I think a lot of the acceptance is because it is after all an Eastern, the jenson site said it shouldship in 1-2 weeks, which is hopefully true, I hate waiting.

Since you are inside at jenson, then man, get us some pictures of the bike in black, I'd really like to see one.

And I don't know if the price match would actually work, I looked into it and since the oldskool price is a presale, or preorder I beleve that Jenson's policy of an item needing to be on hand,ready to ship at another store would disqualify it, if not I may have to call Jenson and see if I can do something.


----------



## tenpercenter (Nov 20, 2005)

*weight update*

32.5 lbs without the included pegs. 
I just built one up to weigh and since its black I'll get some pics of it. Everything is the same, Red hubs, red pedals, same graphics and all. just gloss black frame

We do have the black ones but the burgundy is out for a while. One to two weeks is not accurate.

I thought Code just because I've never had a set of Avids. Too much brake for a DJ bike??

I'll set up the free freight. check the jensonusa site in a few minutes and I'll have the freight included automatically in the shopping cart.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, then hmm, sucks about the time frame on this I'll have to look at the black one and see how it hits me...how long do you think the burgundies are going to be b/o'ed for?

Oh, some way to get the shipping cost off if I already ordered it?


----------



## tenpercenter (Nov 20, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Eastern and they tell me "Mid June" for burgundy.

You can get the freight included no problem. send me an email with your order number and I'll set it up.

[email protected]


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks like I'm swapping to black, get ready for an email.

Just like to add a shout-out to you 10%'er and jenson for actually having someone out on a msg baord like this talking and stuff, it says a lot about the company as a whole.


----------



## tenpercenter (Nov 20, 2005)

Picture of the black Night Train


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

tenpercenter said:


> Picture of the black Night Train
> 
> View attachment 259885


are the graphics stickers, or are they clearcoated over?

that flat seat is killing me, lower it and give it some lean.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Picky picky Satori. i'm just glad I finally get to see one, and I totally dig it!

I'd bet money the graphics are clearcoated on.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Dude I love the black wow Eastern definetly has great taste in their colors...


----------



## tenpercenter (Nov 20, 2005)

The stickers are clearcoated over.

new pic for the site with some lean! pre crop


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm so ****ing excited.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Is there enough clearance for the feet on bar spins and xups. It looks like a short TT with a slack HA to compensate, no?


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd say that's not an inaccurate observation, hard to say what clearance one would have, since there are myriad variables which factor into that.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

looks like someone with big feet (yours truly) might have some issues there, but not everyone...
sweet lookin ride!


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I just found out my new whip shipped, I'm ****ing excited.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Man, that bike looks pretty trick. Wish they would have some other color options though. I absolutely HATE black bikes because they look so freakin dirty all the time, and burgundy just aint my thing. Would love to see them offer one in white or something like that. I know, I'm way too picky.... very nice parts spec though!


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Little bit of window cleaner can make a nice glossy bike look like a million dollars.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

dude thats gonna be dope. black right? post up more pics when you get it! Congratulations man and enjoy it! i had to wait about 1 month for my p.1, but it was in the winter so it wasnt that bad since i ski - then we rode the indoor park when i got it! how long will yours be?


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

It should be here monday, I'll write up a review, theres already pics above. Im stoked.

Wow this thread has 1000 views, insane.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Epschoenly said:


> Wow this thread has 1000 views, insane.


its becuse your new bike is so HAAWWTT.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Anyone have ideas for removing decals on forks, and wheels?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah dude, just pull them off. The wheels should come off no problem, and I dont think Zoke clear coats their stickers on the forks


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I just wondered if anyone had any cute tips on removing them, I know that zoke doesn't do anything but peel and stick, just wondered about the wheels mostly.


----------



## J P D (May 11, 2007)

How well would this bike size up for someone around 6'2''ish?


----------



## tenpercenter (Nov 20, 2005)

I pulled the stickers off the forks and the wheels with no problem. No residue no fuss. 

I'm 6'1" and I like the TT length. I did throw a 70mm stem on it but I do that on my DH/FR bike too and everyone thinks its too long. I just like the extra leverage. I dont run the seatpost slammed either maybe 6" out or so. 

I havent had any front wheel overlap issues either. maybe its because the pic is taken up at the bike? The HT angle is pretty steep (72 deg) but the photo does make it look slack.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Im 6'1'' too and that's nice to hear, I did worry a bit about how slack it looks, but I'm sure its about on par with my Opie. Gah, I wish it would just show up already!


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

I got it earlier today, expect a write-up soon.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Pics bro?


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

pics!!!!


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks like the ones up above, I'm working on getting rid of the decals first y'all. I need a few days I'm taking exams and graduating so I'm real busy. But yah, it needs to get de-decaled first.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Sweet dude looking forward to it. Study hard for exams you can't ride if you don't pass classes lol...p.s. I'm guessing your some kind of genius if you want me to guess your I.Q. (reference to sig)


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI309R00-Eastern+Night+Train+26+Complete+Bike.aspx


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Wonder how the Night Train would work for pump tracking? I need a backup for the Kona


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

i'm ready to order mine now but i want to find the best price. problem is that they are all sold out every where. know where there still in stock?


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

TXneedmountain said:


> Sweet dude looking forward to it. Study hard for exams you can't ride if you don't pass classes lol...p.s. I'm guessing your some kind of genius if you want me to guess your I.Q. (reference to sig)


Yah, I'm pretty bright I imagine, exams are going pretty well so far, been riding as much as possible but am still working on dialing the bike better as I go.


----------



## GPmoney (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't know where any are in stock, but check out Old Skool Cycles. They have a "make your best offer" deal. Maybe you could get a great price on the Night Train. I have mentioned them before and as often as I can. They are a small shop so I want to help them out. I got a great deal and want to spread the word.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

When you order one of these on-line from Jenson USA and have it shipped to you, how does it arrive? They offer something called a "Free Pro Build" with this bike, but they don't completely build the bike and then ship it to you do they? I assumed it would arrive in a bunch of pieces and I'd have to assemble it, no?

Anybody know?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It probably comes in "shop ready" shape. You probably have the fork to install, brakes to install, pedals... nothing overly complicated.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats on the new ride, Eps. That thing is tits. Can't wait to see some pics of it. BTW, WD40 has helped me with decal removal in the past.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

wd40? really?


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Ive used gasoline to remove stickers....but not on anything worth money, lol i dont know if id want to use it on my bike.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry I have been slow with the replies I just switched computers ad stuff, and have ben busy with testing. 

The bike comes al put togeter save for th handlebars, pedals, and front wheel, the rest is ready to go, but you do have to go over and adjust stuff like the seat and tighten everything up well before you go ride.

The bike is doing well thus far, I haven't been able to ride much at all yet, but it is quick into the air and I realy need to work on y hop technique to match it up to the geo. on this bike.

If you are a big guy then order a chain tug to go with the bike, the axle on mine is slipping a little and find one for short dropouts like are on this frame.

The stickers came off pretty easily, all I left were the fram stickers, and the DJ3 that's on the inside of the fork legs. It looks pretty slick with it all smoothed out.

The grips aren't very comfortable, and I think i want to get something big and grippy for a change, to help my hands a it, something like some oury's or something, I'm not sure, I'm going to have to cut the bars so I figure I'll regrp and trim them at the same time.

i'm sure there will be more to follow after a while, anyone have any suggestions on some kinda gum grips that'll be a little more cushion, but not to crazy or anything?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i have shadow lil dirtys, there pretty comfy. i only bought em though cause my shop didnt have animal edwins. and pretty much everyone who rides edwins is in love with them.

i used to have ourys and they was aight but got nothin on my dirtys.


----------



## tsacain (Sep 21, 2006)

I have the lizard skin lock- ons. They are grippy and extremely comfortable.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

as for grips, go with Animal Edwins hands down...most comfortable grip out there.


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

I've been looking at this bike, I love the wheel set, 14mm and 20mm axels.  

Just checked pricing at Old Skool Cycles, looks like it's now $995 with free shipping.


----------



## cactot (May 19, 2007)

This might be a stupid question, but I have been out of biking for quite a long time (nearly 10 years) and was considering getting one of these and tossing a front break on it for all purpose use. My background is in BMX racing, urban riding (grew up in LA) and freeride/down hill (back before rear suspension or more than 2" of front travel). For the record I HATE the geo of traditional xc frames, i prefer a bike that I can toss about more like a BMX bike. I like a geo with which i can manual/wheelie and bunnyhop. 

So I guess my question is: will this bike do the trick as a freeride and trail riding bike as well as for frolicking around the city slamming up and down stairs and such?

If not, where should I focus my attention? I have also been looking at the cannondale chase 3, and the Iron Horse Yakuza and MKIII, would one of those better suit my needs? It seems that component wise the Night Train blows them away (which it should, having no front or rear dérailleur, and being made by a company known for great components) 

I was always more of a masher than a spinner, never really used any of the low gears, and only used the high ones on superfast fire-road downhills, so I think I could adapt to a SS no prob (though my legs were 200% stronger at that point =P ) heck it would probably be really good for me. Plus I am 6'3" and going on 200# so it should be able to survive anything i can throw at it.


I really want to keep my budget under 1000-1200$ any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I say rofk the choo-choo, toss on a front brake, call her good to go!
but you could certainly trail it right out of the box.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

cactot said:


> This might be a stupid question, but I have been out of biking for quite a long time (nearly 10 years) and was considering getting one of these and tossing a front break on it for all purpose use. My background is in BMX racing, urban riding (grew up in LA) and freeride/down hill (back before rear suspension or more than 2" of front travel). For the record I HATE the geo of traditional xc frames, i prefer a bike that I can toss about more like a BMX bike. I like a geo with which i can manual/wheelie and bunnyhop.
> 
> So I guess my question is: will this bike do the trick as a freeride and trail riding bike as well as for frolicking around the city slamming up and down stairs and such?
> 
> ...


IMHO, for what you are looking for this bike is well suited.
You, being tall, and assuming that you have long legs to go with your height will need to get a longer stem, I do get all caught up sometimes with my knees and the bars. Also, at 200lbs, go ahead an order a bmx chain tensioner, I have had a bit or slip, but once you tighten, loosten, and retighten the back axle nuts, they seem to bed in and hold better. Also, you may want a fork pump to stiffen up the DJ3 that's on the bike.

The gear ratio on ths bike stock is really nice, I like for the urban riding I do, which is the only riding I do.

This bike as nothing XC about it the back end is nice and tight, which makes it easy to pull up in the air with you. The frame has a lifetime gaurantee from eastern, although I doubt you could legitly break it.

I do caution you that you will feel a bit odd I imagine having been out of riding for such a long time, and that it would be good to start getting limbered back up, and that remember to understand that you must give yourself time to get used to the bike.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

ebfreerider510 said:


> as for grips, go with Animal Edwins hands down...most comfortable grip out there.


Got some of these on order right now actually.


----------



## cactot (May 19, 2007)

Epschoenly said:


> IMHO, for what you are looking for this bike is well suited.
> You, being tall, and assuming that you have long legs to go with your height will need to get a longer stem, I do get all caught up sometimes with my knees and the bars. Also, at 200lbs, go ahead an order a bmx chain tensioner, I have had a bit or slip, but once you tighten, loosten, and retighten the back axle nuts, they seem to bed in and hold better. Also, you may want a fork pump to stiffen up the DJ3 that's on the bike.
> 
> The gear ratio on ths bike stock is really nice, I like for the urban riding I do, which is the only riding I do.
> ...


awesome, once I get finished moving (relocating to Olympia, WA) I will start looking hard for a place to test-ride one of these. I really think I am going to love it. One more question: it looks as if the front hub is ready to accept a disk break, but I cannot find any mention of it, will I be able to toss a disk on the stock front hub? If not, does eastern make a front hub with that feature?

If i end up spending a decent amount of time in the mountains i will need to toss a good front break on the bike for sure.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes it will accept a front disc brake, so will the fork. Happy trails!


----------



## cactot (May 19, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Yes it will accept a front disc brake, so will the fork. Happy trails!


woo!


----------



## cactot (May 19, 2007)

SnowMongoose said:


> I say rofk the choo-choo, toss on a front brake, call her good to go!
> but you could certainly trail it right out of the box.


not exactly sure what "rofk the choo-choo" means, can anyone translate for a newb?


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

cactot said:


> not exactly sure what "rofk the choo-choo" means, can anyone translate for a newb?


He meant to say rock the choo-choo, in other words, yes you should get night train and you should also ride it very,very hard.

and yes to reiterate the bike is fully front disc brake ready.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

cactot said:


> not exactly sure what "rofk the choo-choo" means, can anyone translate for a newb?


He meant to say rock the choo-choo, in other words, yes you should get night train and you should also ride it very,very hard.

and yes to reiterate the bike is fully front disc brake ready.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh man Ive been checking this thread daily for pics man, where they at?!


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry again y'all for the delay, still only have minimal real ride time on the bad boy, so far so good. The pics earlier in the thread are the same thing your going to get from me, except with more handle bar.


----------



## cactot (May 19, 2007)

I rode one yesterday, and I am sold on it. I went to my LBS to try out some bikes, and of course they didn't have any in stock but one of the people working there owned one, and i tried it out. It felt so dialed compared to the specalized p.2 and felt jump shot that they had there. It is one hot ride, thats for sure.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

ya. congrats again. I think im gonna go de-sticker my p.1 DJ /// .5 right now! It will be cool to see riding pics too.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey, someone else that get's an eastern please put up riding shots, because I've never ridden with another person, and well taking pictures and riding is really difficult.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

lol. I just destickered teh dj 3.5 and left the inner leg stickers on. it looks good. I think i might buy a sticker pack of who knows what brand to make ti sick,


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

Any more updates on the Night Train pictures?


----------

